#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Rickschoppers in Retiring to Thailand

## rickschoppers

The time has come to finish working and start a new chapter in my life. After over 34 years in health care, I have finished my last day at work and plan to retire in Thailand. This has not been a decision I have taken lightly. For over 30 years of my life, Mexico was going to be my choice to spend the rest of my days. Since I have been an avid fisherman all my life, it was only reasonalble that I pick a country where I could roll out of bed, jump into a boat and catch some world class fish. 

Starting at a very early age, I realized I could not afford to retire in the US unless I worked until I dropped or reached the 66 years retirement age to recieve my maximum Social Security benefits. Mexico was a logical choice since I started fishing, surfing and camping there at the age of 18. I liked the layed back environment and the people were friendly and pretty honest back then. I travelled the entire length of Baja California to find a perfect spot and finally decided on Los Barrilles at the tip of Baja between San Jose Del Cabo and La Paz. I spent a lot of time in Cabo San Lucas in my younger years when it was a sleepy little fishing village, but as time marched on, it turned into a tourist town that I learned to hate. This would play a large part in my ultimate area where I am now heading.

By the early 1990's I had a fifth wheel trailer, a reliable fishing boat and a new Dodge Ram Cummins Diesel 3/4 ton truck. Everything was paid for except for the truck which I had planned to pay off as soon as possible. Prior to this, I was married for 13 years, had three kids, got divorced and was paying healthy child support until my youngest turned 18 in 2008. Needless to say, there was not a lot of extra money to invest into a retirement program. I would have to rely on my Social Security payments to support my retirement and that alone confirmed I would not be able to retire in the United States.

About 10 years ago I was taking a lot of fishing trips to Baja and the whole picture seemed to change. Mexico was becoming too "Gringonized" and learning how to rip off everyone who came from another country to vacation. The local police also started ripping off the tourists and I had several run ins with their corrupt and intrusive ways. This was after spending over 34 years of enjoying an unspoiled country that I had intended to make my future home. 

Now I had to sit down and make a decision on where in the world could I live and began looking at every country to see what would fit that bill. I first looked at many of the Latin American countries since that was what I was familier with. Costa Rica, Honduras, Nicaragua, Belize, Panama and others were on the list. Most were already starting to get too expensive and I could see how they were following Mexico's lead on ripping off the Gringo.

I then stated thinking of South East Asia. From 1984-1986, I worked in Saudi Arabia and spent some time in Thailand and remember really enjoying the country. In 2005, I took a trip to Koh Samui and the light came on to try and retire in Thailand. The following year I found a nice teak beach house for a reasonable price and began negotiating with the owner to buy. At this point, I was totally ignorant of the land owning laws in Thailand and I began researching the pitfalls. All the laws stating that a foreigner could not own land concerned me, but not enough to buy the beach house in Koh Samui. I took a month off and went to Thailand to close the deal. Soon I was paying for my retirement home in a compound that was fully maintained and the house would be renting when I was not there.

I took a 3 month sebatical in 2005 and stayed at the newly purchased beach house in Koh Samui. During this stay, I started having some buyers remorse since the island was one big constuction zone and I pictured Koh Samui becomming another Cabo San Lucas. About the same time I met a food waitress from the Udon Thani area (no hanky panky). She told me about her home town and that she had a younger sister visiting and wondered if I would like to meet her. I said sure and there was immediate chemistry. I had no intention of hooking up with a constant girlfriend, but things happen and we started spending a lot of time together. Her mother had passed away a few months prior to my meeting her and she was still mourning her death. Her father had passed away when she was young. She spoke very little English and I had to rely on the sister for translation, but things continued to go well.

To make a long story short, I sold the house in Samui and banked the money until I could find a better option. I took a trip to Udon Thani and saw that it was a town I could tolerate since there were not that many foreigners there at that time. Her village was about 10 kilometers outside Udon toward Nong Bua Lamphu. Her family was very friendly and I entered the relationship with caution since I had heard all the negative stories about not looking before you leap. All seemed reasonalbe to me and I started going back to Thailand every 5 month to build up some sort of relationship.

I know that is a long prelude, but I though it would be good to give some history on my experience and why I picked Thailand as a place to retire. After travelling back and forth for 5 years, it was time to think seriously about retirement. At the age of 62, I decided to pull the trigger and applied for Social Security. Since I was not full retirment age of 66, I would only recieve a percentage of my full benefit. It was still enough to live well in Thailand, but I did not have the savings to build a house. The money I had saved from the Samui house was used to buy 2 large plots, a car and a couple of motorbikes. After much thought and discussion with my lady, I decided to work another 2-3 years and save the money needed for the build. I still travelled to Thailand and spent anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months at a time there. This was always on a tourist visa which is very easy to obain through the Royal Thai Consulate in Los Angeles.

About 2 years ago, my lady started talking about having a child. Since I already had three grown children, I remained neutral. I told her I was not even sure if I could make babys anymore, but that it was definatly fun trying.  :Smile:  She went off the pill and the first month became pregnant. I guess that answers the question whether I am shooting blanks or not. This happened during one of my three month trips and it was hard to come back and work while she was in her current condition. Al this time, I was still thinking about working another 2 years.

Our son was born on June 30, 2010 (the year of the tiger). I missed her delivery by 1 week since she went into labor a little early and I had planned my trip around her delivery date. It was not fun hearing from her sister that her chances were 50/50 of surviving according to the physician. Being in health care, that is not good new, but it seems the Thais use that term all the time. To this day, I do not know how bad she was but it would have been much better if I had been there.

Around the middle of this year, I decided to pull the plug and picked September as a retirement month. That would be the end of rainly season and we would be able to start the house shortly after my arrival. I started selling off my personal property in June of this year which consited of 3 cars and 3 motorcycles. I am down to 1 car and two bikes and if I do not sell them, that is OK with me. I can always will them to my three children in the States.

I had applied for a Non-Immigrant O visa on the grounds of having a child with a Thai national and would be finacially supporting them. Originally, I had planned on a retirement visa, but that requires 800,000 baht in the bank, or total yearly income and a few more pieces of paper. With my visa, I only had to show 400,000 baht in the bank or a yearly income of that amount. Since my Social Security is more than that, there was no problem. I threw in the money that I had saved for the house build for good measure and received my Non-Immigrant O visa in 2 weeks.

I will be heading over to Thailand on October 12th and am looking foward to not having to return. I have my one way ticket, my O visa and enough money to build a house in the Udon area. That was my goal all along and it feels great to have achieved that goal. There are a lot of members on this site that are retired and I think they would agree that you need to have a plan before saying you will retire in Thailand. You have to have enough income to qualify for all the different visas. You also need to have an understanding of the people, particularly the women if you are a single strait male and their families. Knowledge on land ownership is essential and how the building is different here versus your homeland. All this can be found somewhere in this site and I have used everyone's advice to increase my knowledge of Thailand, even SoCal's.

Before you think about retiring in Thailand, spend some serious time reading this website and try to learn as much as you can about the county. It will make the transition much easier and more than likely save you a lot of headaches and money.

----------


## natalie8

Great post, Rick. Thanks for that. It's nice to see someone going in wth a good plan, and talking about the plan. All thebest to you, now that you're only 2 weeks away. Please keep us posted during your move and in your new life in Thailand.

I was just out with a friend today and I was talking about how much I miss Thailand now. My husband and I have plans to go back to live in the next 10 years or so, but I want to work on something that can have me working there some of the time and in UK some of the time.

----------


## Satonic

Good luck to you mate

----------


## Loy Toy

May I wish you, your wife and son all the very best mate and hope you have a happy and long retirement in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Bower

My very best wishes to you and yours

----------


## jandajoy

Good on ya Rick. Well done and all the best.

----------


## palexxxx

Well done Rick,  I hope you enjoy your retirement.  
I am in a similiar situation to you and hope to make the move in early 2012.  I have learnt a lot from reading threads like yours and those from others.  I hope to learn a lot more in the following months before I make the move.  Thank you.

----------


## Airportwo

Best wishes n all the best...
Be lucky!

----------


## rickschoppers

> Great post, Rick. Thanks for that. It's nice to see someone going in wth a good plan, and talking about the plan. All thebest to you, now that you're only 2 weeks away. Please keep us posted during your move and in your new life in Thailand.
> 
> I was just out with a friend today and I was talking about how much I miss Thailand now. My husband and I have plans to go back to live in the next 10 years or so, but I want to work on something that can have me working there some of the time and in UK some of the time.


Yes Natalie, it is always important to have a plan and even more important to have a plan B.

----------


## rickschoppers

Satonic, Loy Toy, Bower, JJ and Airport Two thank you very much. I have enjoyed all of your posts and am hoping we have many more years of the same here on TD.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Well done Rick, I hope you enjoy your retirement. 
> I am in a similiar situation to you and hope to make the move in early 2012. I have learnt a lot from reading threads like yours and those from others. I hope to learn a lot more in the following months before I make the move. Thank you.


XXXX, thank you and I wish you luck in your upcoming retirement. I think they should make TD required reading for anybody thinking about investing in or retiring in Thailand. Maybe it can become a class in our universities to show those students interested in sociology how different nationalities can work toward a common goal. 
What do you think Dirty Dog?

----------


## nigelandjan

Well done Rick I,m in a similar ( ish ) position should be joining you in a similar area to in about 3.5 years time . Along with you I dont want to work untill I drop , I enjoy life too much outside my work , here in the UK there are more and more people just working to make ends meet , instead of retiring.

            All the best mate to you and your family and mabe bump into you later in the Issan region  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks for that Nigel. Once you get over here for good, you are more than welcome to come over for a cold one.

----------


## OhOh

Congratulations on your new job. 

New country, new baby, new house and garden!

Have fun and look forward to more of your posts.

Your have found your Nirvana, eh.

----------


## isanmick

Good luck Rick, I hope everything goes well for you.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Nice post Rick - all the best on your new venture. Best of luck to you and your family.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks OhOh and right now, it does look like Nirvana to me. I will let you know if anything changes since I have adopted TD as my internet family. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks isanmick and Tickiteboo.

----------


## poyai111

:Smile: Well done mate! I will be doing the same as soon as I've sold my business in Cairns. My wife awaits me in Bangkok as does my second life!

----------


## rickschoppers

> Well done mate! I will be doing the same as soon as I've sold my business in Cairns. My wife awaits me in Bangkok as does my second life!


Good luck with that and I am sure you will be very happy with your second life. It has been a breath of fresh air for me and taken me out of the doldrums of a mondane life in the US. :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:

----------


## SEA Traveler

May your decision to retire here in Thailand be exciting and filled with sunny times ahead for you Khun Rickster.  May you experience peace, good fortune, and happiness with your new retired life in Thailand.  As you say, there are many participating on the forum who have crossed the pond and experienced making the transition to a different life style.  Good Luck!

*One Question*:  how will the living up in Udon affect your appreciation for deep salt water fishing?  I'm guessing that some lake fishing might do the trick or with completion of the house, do you have some other hobbies or activity of interest to occupy your time?  I ask only because I find myself taking on many different activities to remain engaged in events, physically active, and mentally fulfilled.

----------


## misskit

Congratulations on your retirement and escape from the USA. Well done, rickschoppers!

----------


## somtamslap

Lovely post and good luck, Rick..

----------


## Mr Lick

Nice story and lovely name Rick  :Smile: 

I have friends in Udon but unfortunately they only go fishing for golf balls. Have a great life with your family in Thailand and maybe we'll hear/see a lot more from you when you start building that house. (one of TD's more popular threads)

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Congrats and come over my friend, the water is just fine here in Thailand. When we meet up for some US stories I will buy the first round of Leo's, I am a cheap bastard ya know...HAHAHA

----------


## DrAndy

thing is Terry, it is not just with Thai women that marriages fail and the guy loses most of what he may have had

Yes, you can get ripped off by some scheming bitch, but maybe poor judgement has a lot to do with it

I have seen it happen in many countries, esp when the foreigner is seen as very rich compared to the locals

----------


## DrAndy

> My principal problem now is the decline in value of the pound which reduces the value of my capital and income


maybe you should have taken Socal and Butterfly's investment advices and got out of sterling a long time ago

----------


## nigelandjan

> You will loose all your money in Thailand like many before you.


money money money 



> I did not become a multi millionaire by being stupid.
> __________________


money money money 


Mabe just mabe Ricks life is not quite governed by money like yours apparently is .

Mabe Rick is quite happy doing what he is doing with his money . 

For my part I am moving toward the end of lifes conveyor belt for sure , and if providing a nice home and some security for my wife before I depart is being taken for a chump , then so be it .





> You will loose all your money in Thailand like many before you


A ridiculous over generalising statement

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^ amen - wise words
> 
> ^^ @can123
> 
> Yes i agree my style is for shit, nevertheless this sod is loosing his few savings right befor our eyes and the chorus is not singing a helpful song. He knows nothing of Thailand, is being taken for a chump. Yet most here did not strongly advise him against his original plan long ago. 
> 
> A sad lot to watch the inevitable unfold and likely chuckle about it later on.


Lorenzo, I appreciate your concern but in the end, it is my money to do with what I want. You have no idea of what my wife is like as well as her family and you have no idea of my personal situation. You are trying to make a statement that refers to all expats that come to Thailand and either invest or build a house. Unfortunately, it does not work that way. Your concern is truly applaudable, however it is wasted on me and others who prefer to establish more in Thailand than just an existence.

As for not knowing anything about Thailand, please refer to my earlier posts that state I have been going there since the 1980's. I have seen it change and have grown more informed every trip. Do I know everything about Thailand? Probably not, but I would consider myself more informed than most who go there to retire.

The purpose of this thread is to help others who are considering that move and to give them insight of others who have done same. It is OK to voice your OPINIONS, but please do not call someone else a fool for doing what they do. It is rude, inconsiderate and goes against what this thread is all about. It is enough for others to see that you disagree with what I have done but you do not have to be so anti-Thai.

----------


## OhOh

> My principal problem now is the decline in value of the pound which reduces the value of my capital and income


Try investing in something else other than £££££'s in a bank account.




> Rick has seen that he needs to shore up his own finances.


Rick has hospitals jumping for him to join them as a Director of Pharmacy. With those skills/desirability to western institutions I would imagine many a Thai hospital would like wise desire his presence.

----------


## can123

> Rick has hospitals jumping for him to join them as a Director of Pharmacy. With those skills/desirability to western institutions I would imagine many a Thai hospital would like wise desire his presence.


Investing in currencies is for those who have far more knowledge of such things than I do and, I suspect, more that you too.

A fundamental gap in your knowledge leads you to believe that Rick could be employed in Thailand because of his skills. Total bollocks, of course, and that is why he has left to be employed in America. Try thinking "reserved occupations".

----------


## Stumpy

> Rick has hospitals jumping for him to join them as a Director of Pharmacy. With those skills/desirability to western institutions I would imagine many a Thai hospital would like wise desire his presence.





> A fundamental gap in your knowledge leads you to believe that Rick could be employed in Thailand because of his skills. Total bollocks, of course, and that is why he has left to be employed in America. Try thinking "reserved occupations".


Fundamentally I think its an interesting situation. Not speaking for RC at all, but answering these 2 posts above, I know I had a few offers right as I was exiting to retire to manage a small group of Thai engineers at a company I had worked at. The problem was the salary. They offered me a Thai salary and this included long hours and virtually no benefits. Adapting from Western work ethics to Thai work ethics would be a significant challenge to overcome. If you compare that with hopping a plane and making 8 to 10X more $$$ working less hours really becomes a no brainer. Its what I am doing while I prepare my house for sale. 

Also I would think that the entire premise moving to Thailand later in life is to retire and not "work" and have hopefully set oneself up financially to relax and live it. However you must be prepared to adjust.

I am EXTREMELY guarded on investing anything in Thailand but have set limits on what I am willing to do and my GF is very clear on that and understands it.

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> Rick has hospitals jumping for him to join them as a Director of Pharmacy. With those skills/desirability to western institutions I would imagine many a Thai hospital would like wise desire his presence.
> 
> 
> Investing in currencies is for those who have far more knowledge of such things than I do and, I suspect, more that you too.
> 
> A fundamental gap in your knowledge leads you to believe that Rick could be employed in Thailand because of his skills. Total bollocks, of course, and that is why he has left to be employed in America. Try thinking "reserved occupations".


No suggestion, by me, that he becomes a currency speculator. I pointed out that there are many ways to retain purchasing power of his "funds". Leaving them in a bank account, in any country, is not one of them. As experienced by anyone who deposited money in Greece, Spain, Portugal, New Zealand and now Cyprus/ Eurozone banks. But hey if you are happy getting 0.5% interest in bank when the currency is devaluing 10x that it's up to you.

Not knowing what a "Director of Pharmacy" position entails I do have a gap, in whether he could be employed in that position or some such position, with a different title. If he has "many" hospitals wanting to employ him logic suggests he could be employed in Thailand. But then I am not an employment lawyer as you imply you are.

I bow to your greater knowledge of the "gaps" in the Thai employment law which can and are used to employ "experts" by Thai companies and Thai government departments.

----------


## rickschoppers

Hope I haven't started anything here. I am sure there is possibility of my being employed by a hospital within Thailand, however I do not believe the pay would be anywhere near that of the US. As a Director of Pharmacy within the state of California, one can expect to make anywhere between $130,000-$220,000 a year. It depends on how big the hospital is and also the cost of living in that particular area.

There have been many times I have thought about donating time at a local hospital to keep myself busy in Thailand, but that time has not come yet.

----------


## can123

> Hope I haven't started anything here. I am sure there is possibility of my being employed by a hospital within Thailand, however I do not believe the pay would be anywhere near that of the US.


Of course, you are quite right. Your salary in the US would be much higher. The reality is that the Thais will turn a blind eye to their own legislation when it suits them. This accounts for the large number of unqualified English language teachers. Unscrupulous school owners are glad to use them but are free to get rid of them on a whim by suddenly "discovering" their lack of qualifications.

There is more to life than money and, from personal experience, I know that life in Thailand when the law is adhered to strictly can be a very unpleasant experience. Although I am properly qualified, with "genuine papers", I worked alongside some guys who relied on forged documentation. They lived in fear of being found out and kicked out of the country never to return.

Although you are in a totally different occupation/profession the compliance with Thai law is essential for a contented life. Yours is a reserved occupation and many strings would have to be pulled before you secured employment. Oh Oh fails to realise this, possibly because he does not know people who have bent the law to work in Thailand.

You have done exactly the right thing and I wish you well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> the compliance with Thai law is essential for a contented life.


You should be on stage.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well we all have to start somewhere ^

----------


## DrAndy

he does like to state the bleedin' obvious and pontificate about others

----------


## Carrabow

> There have been many times I have thought about donating time at a local hospital to keep myself busy in Thailand, but that time has not come yet.


Keep your sanity, you would loose your mind over the incompetent staff.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Maybe, but if I were donating my time and trying to help them become more efficient and knowledgeable, it would not be the same as if I were an employee. As a director of pharmacy, I see a lot of things I would like to change in the US and in Thailand, I am sure it would be the same. Nothing is ever perfect, especially when it comes to healthcare. 

I do enjoy making things more efficient and my frustration would probably come from the Thais not listening to what I have to say. I have had that problem even in America where healthcare is supposed to be some of the best in the world.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I do enjoy making things more efficient


Me to mate





> my frustration would probably come from the Thais not listening to what I have to say


You well know Rick , especially as you have spent more time there then me ,, when it comes to pointing the bleedin obvious out to thais ,, well there is the thai way and there is the thai way

----------


## Hypatia

^   Isn't that;
 ..._There's the right way, and then there's the Thai way.

_


> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> There have been many times I have thought about donating time at a local hospital to keep myself busy in Thailand, but that time has not come yet.
> 
> 
> Keep your sanity, you would loose your mind over the incompetent staff.


 Yes, a complete gross out to dine in even the 5 star hospital cafeterias.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ...There's the right way, and then there's the Thai way.


What genius said that?

----------


## nigelandjan

> ^ Isn't that;
> ...There's the right way, and then there's the Thai way.


I havent come across that one yet in Thailand ,, only the thai way and the thai way

I have neither the inclination or energy to argue black isnt white anymore

----------


## sranchito

> Originally Posted by Hypatia
> 
> ^ Isn't that;
> ...There's the right way, and then there's the Thai way.
> 
> 
> I havent come across that one yet in Thailand ,, only the thai way and the thai way
> 
> I have neither the inclination or energy to argue black isnt white anymore


May have the SIL whooped on that one.  She seems to have given up or, at least softened up.  Now you have me wondering if that is a good thing or, a bad thing.  Guess I need another trip to find out.

----------


## rickschoppers

Just to update everyone, I am still sitting here in the US waiting for the hospital HR department to decide what I need to have done before starting work. The water is really muddied now because I am will actually be a contract employee working for a large national corporation and will be coming in to run the pharmacy department at the hospital. I have done the drug screen and the background check along with filling out multiple forms. Officially, I have been hired by the large corporation and have completed all their requirements, but now I am receiving emails stating that the hospital wants me to complete more pre-employment items like blood titers for various diseases and a TB skin test among others.

This is why I am not a big fan of working in America. It is unreal the amount of crap you have to do, especially to work at a hospital. I have completed two days of panel interviews as well at the hospital prior to the offer.

It is almost like the two HR departments want separate requirements. I told the HR director at corporate to call the hospital HR director to hash things out. In the mean time, my start date has been pushed back two weeks, so I will be sitting around a little longer. I am almost to the point of chucking it all and returning to Thailand. 

Retirement is really not what it is cracked up to be. Going back to work is even worse. I guess I should be happy to be offered a good job at my age and in today's US economy.

----------


## nigelandjan

Blimey well good luck with it all Rick at least at the end of all those tests you will know your a fit man .

Hope it all works out for you one way or the other ,, I know I could neither have the resolve or wherewithal to go through all that ,, I recently had to have a medical for my HGV licence ( every 5 years in the UK after your 45 ) if there had been any probs I would have just given me licence up and called it a day.

----------


## rickschoppers

Looks like I will be getting a TB skin test tomorrow and heading to the hospital next week. There is still a lot of paperwork to do and can work on it once I am there. It really is not that easy to come back to work here in the US and I had forgotten how many hoops we have to jump thru.

My goal is to last about two years and then try and retire again. This time I should have more money in the bank and the house will be finished. Not that long in the grand scheme of things and it should allow me to travel more once I am back in Thailand. Every 6 months I will be taking two weeks off and heading to Thailand to make sure the house is being finished to my liking. Also, it will give me a chance to take a look around and maybe "invest" in something else.

For now, I look forward to doing some salmon fishing again and enjoying the northwest part of California.

----------


## cheekyman

Good luck, hope it all works out as planned - The land of smiles is always ready to welcome you back!

----------


## FailSafe

> Every 6 months I will be taking two weeks off and heading to Thailand to make sure the house is being finished to my liking.


I'm not trying to be funny, Rick, but having built a few houses here, I wouldn't feel comfortable not checking the progress for six days, let alone six months- you need to hire a good, trustworthy foreman/personal assistant not connected with the construction company to keep an eye on things- he'll need to both know his stuff and be willing to be an asshole if necessary- a 'greng jai' guy ain't gonna work.

----------


## Phuketrichard

to build a house in Thailand and not be there every single day, ( i have bult one house here and NEVER again )  is in my opinion fucking crazy

I will stick my neck out a bit here 
I will bet u even money the house WILL NOT be what you thought u were getting an it will cost u more than they told you.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Every 6 months I will be taking two weeks off and heading to Thailand to make sure the house is being finished to my liking.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be funny, Rick, but having built a few houses here, I wouldn't feel comfortable not checking the progress for six days, let alone six months- you need to hire a good, trustworthy foreman/personal assistant not connected with the construction company to keep an eye on things- he'll need to both know his stuff and be willing to be an asshole if necessary- a 'greng jai' guy ain't gonna work.


I know exactly what you mean and agree. Since the house structure has been completed, there is mostly finish work, electrical with windows and doors to be done. It will be completed by a fellow I know personally and he does good work. It will be slow and not like a regular build. There still needs to be a brick fence and gate built which will be done by the BIL and a steel worker I have used in the past. My wife and BIL will be overseeing everything. 

I know it is not the ideal situation, but better than most building situations where someone is trying to cut corners. They will be lucky to have the fence and gate done along with some electrical by my first visit. I appreciate both your guys comments and will show the build results on my building thread.

----------


## phinik

Rick, I'm hoping for the best for you especially since I am in a somewhat similar situation.  I live in the U.S. and met my wife in Thailand about 10 yrs ago.  After about 2 yrs and a lot of phone calls, e-mails and trips to Thailand, I got her here and we were married.  The next year we brought her (3) kids here.  The kids are great and we all have a good relationship so no problems there.  About a year ago I decided to have a house built by her home in Issan, so when I'm no longer around (I'm 66) she would have a house that was paid for.  After the building started, I decided to go there and retire since I could live so much better on soc security.  Well, the time is coming closer and I've been a little apprehensive, so reading your post today has helped me.  My wife has become very "Americanized", so she wasn't sure that she still wants to go, but we will, and now I'm looking forward to it. We agreed to give it 6 mos to be sure we're happy, but I think that's where I want to be.

----------


## nigelandjan

Good luck with it all Phinik ,, hope your house has turned out ok for you all ,, kudos for anyone like you adopting another family and making it your own  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

I guess I should update everyone on what has happened since I last posted. After a slow start with the hospital, I have now been working as Director of Pharmacy for a little over 3 months and have actually been enjoying it. Being busy suits me and the money is very good as well. 

I am not really sure how long I will keep doing this, but it will be at least until the house is pretty well finished. Having money to send back for the work makes things much brighter. The salmon fishing has been the best I have seen in California for decades and my freezer is now full with a couple of more weeks until the season ends. 

Having been retired for 18 months has put a whole new perspective on things. I am not is a big hurry like I was the last time I was working. I know what living in Thailand is like and my feelings are that it can wait until I am ready to head back for good. My wife understands my working and being away from her and my son and that also helps my mental state. 

If I have learned anything from this experience, it is to not be in a hurry to retire. As long as you are able and willing to work, that might be better than sitting in Thailand wishing you were still in your homeland making decent cash and enjoying the things you are used to. When the time comes to retire, I think everyone will realize it as long as one is not forced to retire. I am not quite ready and am glad I made the difficult decision to come back and bolster my bank account.

My perspective is probably different than most, and each person will need to decide what works for them. My only advice is DON'T BE IN A HURRY!!

----------


## nigelandjan

True Rick ,, allthough has to be said its horses for courses , also has to be said what level of crap your work is at.

I,m afraid in my case and many others to now in the UK ,, its work here for ni on the minimum wage £6.20p per hour and be spied on and tracked like we are like little children all day having every gear change + everything else recorded , including having our legal 46 minute break monitored ,,,,,,,, na ,,,,,, I cant wait to be able to get in a financially stable enough position , to wave goodbye to the crap for good .

Plus I have so many other interests + enjoy life as it comes to be working  :Smile: 

As I say its not for all , but I know which way I,m going  when able

----------


## rickschoppers

Understood Nige, and as I said, everyone's perspective will be different and I respect that. Good luck to you reaching your goal.

----------


## Stumpy

Good points RC and some of them many should heed before retiring and even more so if they plan on being an expat. Most the people I have known who retired just walked off the cliff into it. More out of reaction then a plan then felt trapped or got trapped. Retirement can be extremely rewarding when you planned it and get to live it but you have to do your homework like anything else.

I have enjoyed my return to the Calif but really look forward to getting on with my retirement plan. So much to go off and do. Beats the hell out of work any day. While as you said RC the money is good, you are still a slave to the day to day grind and cramming your life into weekends. I feel that here a lot. I always felt that retirement is not about "Not Working" but doing what you want on your own terms.

Enjoy your return trip back to TL

----------


## rickschoppers

JP, you know my situation more than most and have made your own plans which are well thought out. You are taking your time to set things up BEFORE you retire and that will pay many dividends.

It definitely helps when you have a significant other that is a Thai national who understands and participates in that plan.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree on all accounts RC. I was afforded a quick glance into retirement life at 48 through 51 and have made some adjustments based on that. Meeting a Thai woman along the way who has the same goals helps a ton as she has a vested interest in it all working.

As you stated, everybody has different plans and timelines. I do like working as I am contributing to the companies growth but the minute I am just a cubicle person and meeting clown then I am out. I have WAY better things I want to do. I think the only reason I have stayed this long is I am enjoying what I do and the missus is not pressing the return to TL as she knows I am having fun(of course the salary helps with that alot  :Smile: ). The other positive thing being here is she is working and saving her own money and sending some back home on her own terms. That is a big plus. She is thankful she is able to do this while here

I look forward to meeting up with you here or there soon. either way works well.

Keep us updated on the house progress.

----------


## nigelandjan

'" The missus JP ? "   you gone and done it ?

  All the best if you have

----------


## rickschoppers

Been back working a little over 4 months and the honeymoon is pretty much over. Too many regulatory agencies in California and they are smothering health care trying to make money for themselves. The hospital just went through the 3 year accreditation process and did well. Next pharmacy will have a MERP survey which is about medication error reduction and they have been giving out 30 page deficiencies to collect money from hospitals. CDPH (California Department of Public Health) is the worst and they have been to the hospital no less than 10 times since I started. They are also looking to fine hospitals to pay their salaries which is counterproductive IMO. I could talk more on this topic, but that would be an entirely different thread.

I am getting the old feeling back of wanting to retire. I could walk away tomorrow and not feel bad, but I would like to work for at least a few more months to add to my coffers. Even with all the negatives in Thailand, there are plenty of positives to counterbalance them. Just being able to wake up every morning knowing you don't have to go in to work and answer 20 million questions and address staffing issues makes me not want to go in this morning.

Is the grass always greener?

----------


## Stumpy

^ I feel ya RC. I left the start up company I originally joined because the founders were clueless idiots. Now at another company I am actually enjoying what I do however what I miss the most is my personal freedom to do what I want when I want. 

Is the grass always greener???..Hmmmm. I think its all about balance. No one place has it all. Having options always makes it better. Just bounce back and forth where you can find a change in scenery and relax. Sure gives you a new perspective. 

I am enjoying my return here(Glad I brought the missus with me) but it is wearing thin on me. Can't believe Halloween and Thanksgiving have not even happened yet and the Christmas consumerism shit is already out there in stores and on shelves. Time to line the sheeple up in herds again. I say just combine them all and Santa Claus can dress up as the Devil.

----------


## rickschoppers

Well, I have pulled the plug on working here in the US and will be returning to Thailand next month. Now that I am in retirement mode, the stress has diminished and the aggravation that goes along with getting up every morning to a mundane existence is gone. Even though I have walked away from a job that pays $175,000+ a year, I feel rich knowing the BS that comes with work has ended.

I still have some personal property that I will need to sell when I come back to the US in about three months, but I will take my time and not just give it away. I did enjoy my time outside of work partaking in those things I missed in Thailand. A great salmon fishing season really helped the time tick by, but work is not where it is at for me.

Do I have as much money I would have liked to have before returning? Probably not, but fuck the money and fuck going to work every day. It feels good to say that again, and I am hoping this is the final time. I have learned to never say never, but I never want to work a regular job again.

For those thinking about retirement and waiting until they have the amount of money saved that your accountant tells you should have, forget about it. You do not need more than what it takes to rent an apartment and put food and drink in your mouth. Everything else is fluff and buying "stuff" is something we are conditioned and brainwashed to do. Take a look at how much money the Thais can live on. They seem happy, for the most part, and do not require all the possessions westerners think they need.

I look forward to sitting on the porch with a cold Singha and watching the world go by.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> For those thinking about retirement and waiting until they have the amount of money saved that your accountant tells you should have, forget about it. You do not need more than what it takes to rent an apartment and put food and drink in your mouth. Everything else is fluff and buying "stuff" is something we are conditioned and brainwashed to do. Take a look at how much money the Thais can live on. They seem happy, for the most part, and do not require all the possessions westerners think they need.


Totally agree. You won't need to come a test ride my bike then...  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

^
I would still like to say hello and at least see your new ride. Maybe we can race for green books.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> For those thinking about retirement and waiting until they have the amount of money saved that your accountant tells you should have, forget about it. You do not need more than what it takes to rent an apartment and put food and drink in your mouth. Everything else is fluff and buying "stuff" is something we are conditioned and brainwashed to do. Take a look at how much money the Thais can live on. They seem happy, for the most part, and do not require all the possessions westerners think they need.


This wouldn't work for me- I need my toys and and a nice home-base- I guess I'm brain-washed, because I like my stuff. :Wink: 

I would also like to race for green books. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

^
I understand and if I had the money, you know I would buy a bigger bike. It is not that we need these things, but we want them to feel better. It is a western thing for sure and we all suffer from the same brainwashing. That is how our government collects taxes to pay for our excellent political system. :mid: 

We could have a race course at Marmites and invite any takers but I have to tell you I have several 1st place trophies on my mantle for winning motorcycle road races.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Now,  I could be wrong but,  I don't think it is a western thing.  I have heard tales of Thai women getting the sulks if the farang husband suggests that he will buy a Nissan or a Ford when only a Toyota or Honda will do to out-trump what the neighbours have just bought,  and heaven forbid if it's a two door and not a four door.

----------


## FailSafe

^^

Of course it's a about 'wanting' over 'needing'- what else are you supposed to do with your money (if you have it) after all your basic needs and a reasonable amount of savings are taken care of? Disposable income can offer a lot of fun- that's not to say there aren't simple (free) pleasures to be enjoyed as well, but I don't think enjoying the fruits of your labor by dropping some money on pricey toys is 'brain washing'- I just found what you posted to be a bit judgmental, especially after you headed back to take a $175,000+ job and ended up a bit disillusioned by it.

I'll come up and ride/race with anybody, though. :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm sure the back would love to hand over my green book.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^  Now,  I could be wrong but,  I don't think it is a western thing.  I have heard tales of Thai women getting the sulks if the farang husband suggests that he will buy a Nissan or a Ford when only a Toyota or Honda will do to out-trump what the neighbours have just bought,  and heaven forbid if it's a two door and not a four door.


That is only because there is a western "bank" involved. If Thais do not have a western sponsor, they seem to be pretty happy with what they have. Not to say they would like more, but they do not lust for things like westerners.

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^^
> 
> Of course it's a about 'wanting' over 'needing'- what else are you supposed to do with your money (if you have it) after all your basic needs and a reasonable amount of savings are taken care of? Disposable income can offer a lot of fun- that's not to say there aren't simple (free) pleasures to be enjoyed as well, but I don't think enjoying the fruits of your labor by dropping some money on pricey toys is 'brain washing'- I just found what you posted to be a bit judgmental, especially after you headed back to take a $175,000+ job and ended up a bit disillusioned by it.
> 
> I'll come up and ride/race with anybody, though.


Maybe a bit judgemental, yes. I came back to make some money to finish the house, not to buy more stuff. It was not my wish to work again since I thought I was retired, but I did not see an easier way. I could easily work until I die, but I prefer not to.

I was joking about the racing trophies and you would probably easily beat me in a motorcycle race since I have slowed my riding down with age. :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

No trophies, huh?  Well, you'd probably still beat Marmite like a gong. :Smile: 

I'm gradually working toward a point where I'll be semi-retired in a few years (if everything goes to plan, of course- there are never any guarantees in that) where I'll hopefully still be able to buy the occasional nice toy- my happiness isn't dependent on that, but there are a couple things I like doing that can't really be done (at a certain level) cheaply.  I'll admit I do get caught up in it a bit, but the heart wants what the heart wants. :Wink:

----------


## rickschoppers

I think if you are working at something you really enjoy, that changes the entire debate. If I could find something I enjoy and can make money at it, I would probably work as long as I physically can. My profession is a good one, but does not hold my interest and I always worked to live. 

When my boys were growing up, I always told them to try and find jobs that dealt with what they had an aptitude in and what they really enjoyed doing. Most do not have this choice, but if you do, it makes working much more pleasant. My oldest boy was a computer nerd when he was young and is now a programmer. My next oldest boy loved toy cars, trucks or anything with an engine and he is now a mechanical engineer working for Haliburton. My daughter is married and a house wife, which is what she enjoys. I will try and teach my youngest son the same thing when he is old enough and hope he gets into a vocation he has a talent for and enjoys doing as well.

I chose pharmacy to be my own boss, which never happened. If I had been my own boss, I probably would be more likely to work longer. As it is now, I am retired again and have no regrets.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well, you'd probably still beat Marmite like a gong.


That would depend on how much beer is consumed first. I can easily out drink a Yank.

----------


## JBaker

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> 
> ^  Now,  I could be wrong but,  I don't think it is a western thing.  I have heard tales of Thai women getting the sulks if the farang husband suggests that he will buy a Nissan or a Ford when only a Toyota or Honda will do to out-trump what the neighbours have just bought,  and heaven forbid if it's a two door and not a four door.
> 
> 
> That is only because there is a western "bank" involved. If Thais do not have a western sponsor, they seem to be pretty happy with what they have. Not to say they would like more, but they do not lust for things like westerners.


Well, I get to be the noob but I have to start somewhere...

I think there is a lot of consumerism invading Thailand. The new car scheme, the new house scheme, a smartphone...

I know three well educated Thai women in Isaan with good jobs who are each so far in debt they can barely eat. One that comes to mind first is a teacher with a master's degree and some special position in a public school. She earns 30k pm.

She bought a new house and a new pickup (4 door of course) and has a smartphone with internet. She is really struggling, reminding me of many Westerners I've known.

Now these folks can get credit cards but they have no idea how to manage them, at least the ones I know.

Just my two cents...

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Partially agree JB. Maybe it is the fact that not all Thais have the money to buy all the niceties pushed on them by this consumerism. I know of many Thai families that have very little and seem to be happy. Yes, they may want a car, but they know they can not afford one. My wife's entire family never had a car until I bought one.

Consumerism does exist in Thailand, there just isn't the money around like in a western country. I often wonder where all the money does come from for the cars and houses that Thais are purchasing. The banks must be having to deal with a lot of repos.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> 
> ^  Now,  I could be wrong but,  I don't think it is a western thing.  I have heard tales of Thai women getting the sulks if the farang husband suggests that he will buy a Nissan or a Ford when only a Toyota or Honda will do to out-trump what the neighbours have just bought,  and heaven forbid if it's a two door and not a four door.
> 
> 
> That is only because there is a western "bank" involved. If Thais do not have a western sponsor, they seem to be pretty happy with what they have. Not to say they would like more, but they do not lust for things like westerners.


 :Bsflag:

----------


## rickschoppers

You sure do love your BS flag don't you Willy Wonka.

Why don't you try contributing an opinion or two with some intelligent dialogue?

----------


## FailSafe

Once you get involved with credit and loans for your luxuries, you're pretty much fucked- if you can't afford to pay cash for your toys, you shouldn't be buying them.

As far as Thais being satisfied goes, yes, it's true, they tend to live at their socio-economic level without complaint- given a chance for some guaranteed upward mobility or an easy buck, though, and they'll go for it- they'll toss those scooters in the trash and replace them with Vigos in a heartbeat.

It's mostly a class thing- the poor expect to stay poor- look at a place like Koh Samui, though, where 'worthless' land was suddenly worth millions over a very short time-frame- those poor Thais learned about money pretty quickly.

----------


## chassamui

Thailand is a dream for marketing people. Thais have been brainwashed by 1950s marketing to want the latest shiny new fad.

Which other country in the world could market and sell whitening cream by the gallon? 

Even the supposedly educated Thais are gullible and naive in the extreme.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Once you get involved with credit and loans for your luxuries, you're pretty much fucked- if you can't afford to pay cash for your toys, you shouldn't be buying them.


Utter nonsense!

Paying monthly for my truck is cheaper than if I paid a lump sum as I have IFC. I could pay it off in 3 months (without food) if I wanted to, but it doeesn't make sense to do so.

I have my bike on credit over 18 months which frees up more cash for me to spend on essentials, like beer.

We have a good line of credit with the bank, which may come in handy when my wife expands her business or if we need a couple of hundred grand for something in the house build (after saving up a large lump initially).

Where I do agree it's stupid, is when people get themselves into bother and don't earn enough to get themselves out of trouble. A lot of it is peer pressure and Thais are more sheep-like than many Europeans are, so it's hard for them.

----------


## FailSafe

^

It's not nonsense- if you can afford your luxuries (as you say you can) but choose a financially advantageous credit plan, that's a huge difference in comparison to getting in over your head where the bank will foreclose/repossess if something happens and your income stops (or is diverted) to where you can't make your payments on a toy you couldn't afford without having borrowed in the first place because you had no cash reserves.

I stand by my statement that if you can't afford to pay cash for your toys, you shouldn't be buying them.  If it makes you happy, I'll add that using a form of finance is fine as long as you could have afforded them without it- it's stupid to buy toys/luxuries with money you don't have.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I if didn't get stuff on HP then I'd never have anything.

The only way we manage to save any money is because we both have savings plans that penalise you if you don't save a set amount every month. Otherwise, I'd probably just have a larger waistline.

It's still nonsense though.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Thailand is a dream for marketing people. Thais have been brainwashed by 1950s marketing to want the latest shiny new fad.
> 
> Which other country in the world could market and sell whitening cream by the gallon? 
> 
> Even the supposedly educated Thais are gullible and naive in the extreme.



Good point, and I have experienced that with my wife. Being a pharmacist, I have tried to explain the whitening cream to my wife but she continues to buy it.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Once you get involved with credit and loans for your luxuries, you're pretty much fucked





> Utter nonsense!


You're both right.

Signing up for high interest credit is a mugs game.

Signing up for base level credit from the manufacturer so they can sell their stock and go on to the next level and you can get your new ride in installments is sensible.

----------


## rickschoppers

Credit and owing money are a couple of things I now avoid and my goal for retirement was not to be a slave of either. The only payment I now have is for the new Toyota Yaris we have. 

Even though I am now retired again and returning to Thailand this month, I will have to return one more time to the US and sell my remaining personal property. I have a truck, small trailer and two motorcycles that will need to be sold before all my major personal property is gone. I still have plenty of tools, fishing gear and motorcycles parts that I will put on eBay to see if I can sell along with other bits a pieces. Hopefully, I will have sold enough items to pay off the Yaris and return to Thailand debt free.

It is amazing how much crap one accumulates over a lifetime. Were these things I really needed, or just wanted? All fall in the latter category and were a result of my US brainwashing.

----------


## FailSafe

Bring your tools if possible- here they're either impossible to find, cheap crap, or ridiculously expensive.

In case you're wondering, quality tools are things you _need_- so are motorcycles and fishing gear- we're not friggin' cavemen. :Wink:

----------


## Brown Sugar

I know this is an old post but the way rick went about it makes a lot of sense for anyone retiring to Thailand.

Rick just read your post on your forthcoming retirement to Thailand makes a lot of sense. 
As regards to visas you say you have a Non Immigrant 'O' visa based on the one I originally had several years ago I had to depart Thailand every ninety days, depending how close you are to a boarder not a major problem just inconvenient and in some cases relatively quite expensive. However once you obtain a 'marriage' visa in Thailand from the Thai immigration police (which is the same basically as a non immigrant 'o' visa) you only have to report to the local immigration police, at no cost,  every ninety days which is far more convenient.

Sounds as though you have all bases covered but one thing I did for three or four years was to keep the bulk of my finances back in the UK until I was 100% sure everything here was cosha (you read some real horror stories about guys being taken for a ride) and just moved the equivalent sterling to Thailand once a year to cover the 400,000 THB visa requirement then use this money to live off for the remainder of the year. By doing this you can control your losses if everything does turn upside down. I was lucky I married a gem, with no family interference, and we are both of an age where children will never come into the picture.

Enjoy Thailand it is great. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Bring your tools if possible- here they're either impossible to find, cheap crap, or ridiculously expensive.
> 
> In case you're wondering, quality tools are things you _need_- so are motorcycles and fishing gear- we're not friggin' cavemen.


FaiSafe, I have already taken some tools to Thailand and will probably bring more next trip. There is two of everything in my tool boxes and may have to ship some of them over since I have so many, but you are right.

----------


## rickschoppers

Brain, my "O" visa has expired and I intend to just come over with an airport stamp and then make a trip up to Laos for the married visa. When I asked the Udon immigration office if I still had to exit the country every 90 days, the officer told me I did. Others on this forum may have been told different, but I will ask again when I have a chance.

As far as my funds go, I keep a US bank account where my Social Security checks are automatically deposited and it only takes an automated phone call to the bank since I set up a transfer. Each transfer costs me $40 dollars and I will eventually look into a cheaper way to do this. I have been using this system for about 3 years now and it seems to work fine. My Social Security is more than 400,000 baht each year and I have a letter of earnings which was verified by the US consulate in Chiang Mai to show whenever I am asked.

You are right to say this should all be sorted out before retiring to Thailand.

----------


## Brown Sugar

Rick.
A marriage visa should be no problem to obtain at your local immigration office the rules are quite clear where ever you reside. I have obtained one through Bangkok,Tac and now use Nakhon Sawan but you have to obtain this visa from the main immigration office of your respective province in person not through an agent (strictly speaking using an agent is illegal). You definitely do not have to leave Thailand every ninety days only report.
If your "o" visa is about to expire you can get an extension for about 2000Baht to cover you during the time your new visa is being processed. Do this before your present 'o' visa runs out as you will need a current 'o' visa to apply for a marriage visa. 
Immigration have a form in Thai and English (Titled aptly 'The requirements for getting a marriage visa') which clearly states the requirements for a marriage visa, then simply complete form # TM7, it is also in Thai and English,(Immigration should have this) and it takes about six weeks for the visa to be processed. For the initial visa the immigration police will probably visit your house (no worries) to check on you. The cost of a marriage visa is 1900THB and reporting is totally free. If you have an E-Mail  address I can send you a copy of both forms if you are still having problems.
May be I am lucky but I have never had a problem obtaining visa's inside Thailand. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Interesting, because I have always been told I need to leave the country to obtain a new visa. My old "O" visa has expired, so I will not be eligible for an extension. 

I will go ahead an talk to the immigration office in Udon Thani and ask them what I can do.

Thanks for your response.

----------


## Brown Sugar

> ^
> Interesting, because I have always been told I need to leave the country to obtain a new visa. My old "O" visa has expired, so I will not be eligible for an extension. 
> 
> I will go ahead an talk to the immigration office in Udon Thani and ask them what I can do.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Rick. Yes you do have to leave Thailand if using a non-immigrant 'o' visa but definitely only report for a marriage visa or for that matter a retirement visa which incidentally is more expensive but far less paperwork. Also as far as I know Non-immigrant 'o' type visa's are only obtainable from Thai embassies outside of Thailand.

----------


## Brown Sugar

Rick.
Just looked up situation on Thai Immigration web site. Current situation regards reporting at 90 days for Thai Marriage visa unchanged (You do not have to leave Thailand every 90 days).
If you go onto the Thai Immigration web site with a little searching around (Thai Immigration/TM7 Down Load) it appears it is possible to down load this TM7 form but you must have a current Non-immigrant 'o' visa to apply for a marriage visa. Also it gives upto date info on what is required to obtain your marriage visa.

Beware there are a lot of Lawyers advertising their wares on this site to get you a visa very expensive and basically illegal.

From passed experience over my Thai will (lawyers fee 2000 THB) I discovered Thai lawyers have no standing and are not allowed by Thai law to handle legal affairs (crazy in it) on another persons behalf. I presented my lawyer raised will to my bank (Siam Commercial Bank) for confirmation they just smiled and said (clearly in English) it was a useless piece of paper which they could not act on.  I ended up (on my banks advice) going to the local Ampour and the 'chief clerk' made out my will (which must be in Thai) for 150THB.

Don't give up keep plugging one gets there eventually even if it is by ones mistakes. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Bring your tools if possible- here they're either impossible to find, cheap crap, or ridiculously expensive.



I don't want to interrupt a Visa issue but regards the Tools.

I fail to see what you're on about.

" Homepro " has a very impressive range of top end tools at very reasonable rates.

Mid range tools are cheap, one can pick what he wants.

The " Homepro " store at Bangna Megamall is massive. I've bought a heap as I've been renovating. 

Good info on this thread regards the Visa issue.  Cheers.

----------


## FailSafe

Homepro is exactly what I'm talking about- cheap, crap Chinese-made tools.

'Top end'? What are you talking about? Their top-of-the-range is Stanley, which is not a quality tool. They've got a couple of decent power tools, but not hand tools.  In the US, it would all be considered 'Harbor Freight' type stuff- I guarantee Rick has way better tools than what you can find in HomePro.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ We have a ToolPro in Udon which is excellent for tools. Much better than Global or HomePro.

----------


## terry57

Bosch, Hilti, Stanley.

A shit load of Quality power and hand tools available in Home Pro.  Go out to Bangna and have a look.

What do you think the workers use to construct all these high rise towers all over Bangkok ?  

There not using Micky mouse stuff.  Actually there would be stores only dealing in top end tools, don't know where though as Ive sourced all mine from Home Pro. 

Bangkok has every thing mate. To say one cant get top end tools is bolliks.

----------


## Brown Sugar

I agree never really found a problem finding decent tools in Thailand, (some even marked "made in England"???) just the odd specialist tool not available, some excellent good quality tool shops in Nakhon Sawan if one goes into the 'industrial shopping' area of the town.
But keep away from outdoor markets and places like 'Big C'. Purchased a mall cheap power drill from Big C a while ago, drill OK (for it's price) but the drill bits supplied simply turned into "spirals of spaghetti" when I attempted to drill some wood. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Regards Tools, one can buy the cheap stuff or one can spend the dollars and buy the quality stuff.

I bought a 360 baht hammer drill, cheap as but I only needed to drill a few holes and it done the job perfectly.

Still drilling away today no probs, when it shits it self I'll off it in the bin. 

The drill bits that came with it where made of plastic so I Bought quality drill bits. Job done. 

One buys the level of quality that is required for the job.

----------


## FailSafe

I live in Thailand, Terry- I've been here a long time, and have even shopped in BKK once or twice- the hand tools in HomePro are crap- Stanley tools are low quality.

As far as 'Made in England (or Germany or wherever)' goes, they're Chinese tools based on European designs (like the ratchets sets at HomePro).

I look for tools to last a lifetime, not a lunchtime.

----------


## terry57

^

Just Seems a tad strange that you reckon one cant get decent tools here when one can go out and buy a Porsche, Rolls Royce, Ferrari or any luxury motor under the sun.

I'm sure the Dealers would not be using off quality tools to service those. 

Plus they build massive shopping centers like Paragon, Siam Centre and a new condo goes up every five minutes.  

One needs quality tools to construct on that level.  Would not be cost effective for the Tradesman who is drilling holes all day to be pissing around with knock off tools.

Not trying to be argumentative but you're post seems a tad odd considering how advanced Thailand Is and what they import.  

Whatever . Back to the Visa issue EH.

----------


## FailSafe

I didn't say you couldn't get quality tools in Thailand- I said good ones were ridiculously expensive (and HomePro doesn't stock them for that reason).

There's a Snap-On dealership in LOS- just like you can buy a Lamborghini for triple the US price at the Paragon, you can also have the pleasure of paying a grand for a $300 torque wrench.

----------


## terry57

^

Oh my Bad, I thought you where saying silly stuff like  "One could not get quality tools in Thailand."

That's just stupid Innit.

So there available but at a premium price. 

We are sorted then,   Cheers.

----------


## Bettyboo

Many moons ago, when I was young and used me hands for work, I only bought Snap-on; quality products, worth spending the extra on.

Used to be like christmas when one of these came around:

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Just got through the entire 15 page thread. Phew!

One thing I didn't see mentioned that I have observed as one of the most common reasons for an end to living in Thailand is having enough money to cover an expensive health crisis. We are all going to get sick eventually. Starting a health insurance scheme when you are over 55 years old is very expensive and once you're over seventy, most insurance companies won't cover you.

Apart from being used, abused and ripped off by your Thai family, having to go back to your home country for health care due to insufficient funds is the next most common reason that a retirement in Thailand comes to an end.

Don't forget, if one of your wife's parents falls seriously, life-threateningly sick, you are expected to pay. If you don't, your marriage will be over.

My rough rule of thumb is, however much money you think you'll need to retire on; triple it.

----------


## terry57

^

My mate has BUPA.  He's been here many years, must ask him what he pays. 

But yes, The medical issue is friggin complicated.  Make sure one has a heap of cash is the smart move.

----------


## FailSafe

Tools are more interesting- here's my Thai-made rolling tool chest and top-box- it looks nice, doesn't it?  It's basically crap (especially the top-box)- I got a discount via a family connection, but they were asking 35K for this set-up- it's worth maybe half that- my Craftsman chest was so much better and cost less:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the contents of that picture cost considerably more than my house...

Gonna pop back to the Honda dealer today and find out the price of that repsol CBR600RR - less than 4,000 rial and I might just get it... I've heard that the 250 repsol is available too, but fuked if I can find any dealer that'll tell me so, price, availability, etc. Shockingly poor service here - they don't even have info (price, etc) of products on their salesfloor...  :Sad: 

Anyways FS, you don't want that crap, you want one of these:



or



I wonder how much? Several thousand dollars...

----------


## FailSafe

The only way I'll have tools like that in Thailand will be if I have them shipped over from the States- in Thailand, with the chest (which costs a fortune by itself), you're probably looking at well over $10,000- maybe close to double that (if purchased in LOS).

----------


## rickschoppers

> Tools are more interesting- here's my Thai-made rolling tool chest and top-box- it looks nice, doesn't it?  It's basically crap (especially the top-box)- I got a discount via a family connection, but they were asking 35K for this set-up- it's worth maybe half that- my Craftsman chest was so much better and cost less:



FS, did you ship your Craftsman stuff over in a container? I have much the same, which is what I am talking about when it comes to bringing over tools. 

Terry, yes you can buy tools in Thailand, but I have so many that it bothers me to start the collection over again. :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

That's not a Craftsman above- it's a lower-quality Thai knock-off- my Craftsman chest was given away many years ago (which was a mistake, as their new chests- and tools- just aren't as good as their older stuff).

----------


## rickschoppers

^
I was referring more to the Craftsman tools, which I have plenty of.

----------


## FailSafe

Oh, sorry- I have hardly any of my Craftsman stuff here- just bits and pieces (ratchet sets, wrenches, a couple air tools)- I never had a container shipped over, and I bring stuff back from my visits to the States (or ask people to bring me stuff when they head over, which is a big favor as tools are heavy...)

If I knew 12 years ago what I know now, I would have made other arrangements- if I were you, I'd definitely bring over a full set including a rolling chest if possible.  Hell, I'd bring over a decent motorcycle lift if I could. :Wink: 

I really knew very little about availability of stuff in LOS when I first came over ( there were no web-boards for Thailand and there was very little info on the net)- I walked into a local Honda dealership and asked about a CBR1000RR (this was long before Big Wing)- they were like, 'Huh?' and then showed me a Wave. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes, it is a learning curve for sure. I have lived in other foreign countries, so I knew things would be different and I also have been going to Thailand since 1985. Many things I learned after being in Thailand for awhile since all my previous trips were for pleasure and did not have long term plans at that time.

If I can bring some things over in a container, like a bike lift, I will. Wonder why nobody has tapped that market yet. Maybe you can be the first FS and I am sure many expats would like to have a real bike lift instead of squatting in the dirt like the locals.

----------


## FailSafe

^

The problem is the import taxes you'd be hit with- a good Handy Lift (which is what I'd want) runs close to $1500 with all the bells-and-whistles (even a basic one is about a grand)- now add import taxes and shipping fees and you're looking at well over 2K- few people are going to spend that on a lift- it's the BS tax charges that keep the good stuff out of Thailand.

----------


## rickschoppers

Agree

----------


## Stumpy

> Apart from being used, abused and ripped off by your Thai family, having to go back to your home country for health care due to insufficient funds is the next most common reason that a retirement in Thailand comes to an end.
> 
> Don't forget, if one of your wife's parents falls seriously, life-threateningly sick, you are expected to pay. If you don't, your marriage will be over.
> 
> My rough rule of thumb is, however much money you think you'll need to retire on; triple it.


I guess for some that were blind eyed drank the kool-aid, this may be true but not all of us. 

And why is that so many people dwell on medical this, medical that. If more people spent time living healthy you wouldn't have to worry about all the money you will spend to avoid death....It's like its an obsession with people. All I hear nowadays is how world is crumbling because of medical costs...... ::chitown::  Shit man go live it. Its does not matter.

----------


## Stumpy

> Oh, sorry- I have hardly any of my Craftsman stuff here- just bits and pieces (ratchet sets, wrenches, a couple air tools)- I never had a container shipped over, and I bring stuff back from my visits to the States (or ask people to bring me stuff when they head over, which is a big favor as tools are heavy...)
> 
> If I knew 12 years ago what I know now, I would have made other arrangements- if I were you, I'd definitely bring over a full set including a rolling chest if possible.  Hell, I'd bring over a decent motorcycle lift if I could.
> 
> I really knew very little about availability of stuff in LOS when I first came over ( there were no web-boards for Thailand and there was very little info on the net)- I walked into a local Honda dealership and asked about a CBR1000RR (this was long before Big Wing)- they were like, 'Huh?' and then showed me a Wave.


Yeah I think some misunderstand what some of us are saying. You can get quality tools but at a ridiculous price.

FS; I learned a lot after having to travel back and forth on business over that 4 year span. I started bringing tools and shipping them in crates of equipment for the company  :Smile: . I had always planned on a cargo container with tools I know I will need. One HUGE perk that changed a lot for me was having the missus stay over in the US with me. Now that we have been here for over a year she gets that one time big "Get of jail free" card so to speak and all we bring "Short of motor vehicles" is tax free. So we will load it up because it is a one time only deal. I am bringing my huge Craftsman Pro roll box, switching 2 stage compressor, moto lift, floor jacks, I am even bringing over a lift kit for the Toyota truck I will buy.

----------


## rickschoppers

JP has done a much better job of planning his retirement than I did. I think one of the things someone should do before retiring to Thailand for good, is live there a year or so with the intention of returning to their homeland to gather items they can not find, or costs way more to obtain. This trip would more than pay for itself in savings on what you bring into the country.

This is not a must for retirement, but for anyone who enjoys wrenching or plans to use quality tools and likes to tinker, it would be highly recommended.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry- I have hardly any of my Craftsman stuff here- just bits and pieces (ratchet sets, wrenches, a couple air tools)- I never had a container shipped over, and I bring stuff back from my visits to the States (or ask people to bring me stuff when they head over, which is a big favor as tools are heavy...)
> 
> If I knew 12 years ago what I know now, I would have made other arrangements- if I were you, I'd definitely bring over a full set including a rolling chest if possible. Hell, I'd bring over a decent motorcycle lift if I could.
> 
> I really knew very little about availability of stuff in LOS when I first came over ( there were no web-boards for Thailand and there was very little info on the net)- I walked into a local Honda dealership and asked about a CBR1000RR (this was long before Big Wing)- they were like, 'Huh?' and then showed me a Wave.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on starting a house build in the next six months- it will have a substantial garage area- it's gonna be expensive to properly equip it- I'm considering shipping a lot of stuff over, but in the end I'll probably bite-the-bullet and buy it locally.

----------


## Brown Sugar

About four years ago I imported a number of my specialist tools which I could not source (good or poor quality) in Thailand. Got stung heavily on import duty but had no real choice.
Most of these tools were well used and not like new but still they were classed as NEW import items with a 300% import duty on their estimated (by Thai customs) value!! :mid:

----------


## Stumpy

Brian,
I was in the same boat years back which really irritated me. That's when I decided to ship tools over with equipment I was moving for the mfg transfer and it was just part of the crate contents. 

Now as I mentioned of above, the cargo I will be shipping over will all be in the missus name and import duty is not applicable.

----------


## Brown Sugar

> Brian,
> I was in the same boat years back which really irritated me. That's when I decided to ship tools over with equipment I was moving for the mfg transfer and it was just part of the crate contents. 
> 
> Now as I mentioned of above, the cargo I will be shipping over will all be in the missus name and import duty is not applicable.


JPPR2
Hope all goes well for you but the tools I shipped were mostly small hand tools with a couple of larger items which most people class as 'workshed' tools not manufacturing equipment.
 AS customs required receipts for the larger items, most of which were purchased prior to our marriage or me moving to Thailand, putting them in my wifes name unfortunately was not an option.   :yerman:

----------


## rickschoppers

Just a little over 2 weeks before I head back to Udon and I am getting anxious to be home again. The 9 months in the US was profitable and I did enjoy many things I can not find or eat in Thailand. Once I get back, it will be a strict diet of rice and veges along with small amounts of meat. A much better diet for sure, but I do not want to get back into eating too much western food again.

I will be bringing over a lot of t-shirts, shorts for myself, clothes and toys for my boy and perfume for my wife that can't be found in country. I am also bringing a nice iPod player has a voltage range of 110-240. It is nice to see many items now available with that broad range of operational voltage. I bought a 24" Smart TV that will be carried over next time. Since I will be coming back again next February to sell off some personal property, I will save that trip for other items that can not be found in Thailand.

Flying EVA air for the first time and will see how that airlines treats their customers. So far I have used Thai Airways, China Airlines, China Eastern Airlines and now EVA air for the long flight. As always, will be using Thai Airways for the domestic flight to Udon since they fly out of the international airport. Have any other domestic airlines been able to gain access to Swampy?

----------


## FailSafe

Bangkok Airways have been there since day one.

----------


## rickschoppers

Can't remember if they go to Udon. I will take a look.

Yep, they do. I guess I will look at them for flights. Also, not sure what their baggage limits were. Thai Airways was very gracious when I would fly into Bangkok on their airlines.

----------


## Brown Sugar

Rick. I and my family have used EVA AIR on several occasions, comfortable aircraft no real frills or gimmicks but service  has always been good. However for tourist class they are quite sticky about the 20 KILO check in luggage (as almost all airlines are beginning to get) and appear to charge for anything over about 22 KILO's. Hand luggage amount seems to vary depending on which airport you check in at. I may be wrong but I believe EVA AIR is part of China airways. Have a good trip. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks Brian. I will have a couple of bags to check at or under 20kg along with a carry on and a laptop.

I will let everyone know what EVA is like once I land and get back home.

----------


## Brown Sugar

> Thanks Brian. I will have a couple of bags to check at or under 20kg along with a carry on and a laptop.
> 
> I will let everyone know what EVA is like once I land and get back home.


Rick if you are over weight on your check in luggage as I was about 4 years ago (29 KILO) I actually found it cheaper on the return leg to Thailand to upgrade (at the airport) for their 'superior class' (Tourist with a few extra comforts) than pay excess baggage. If you do end up paying why not take the advantages of 'superior class' instead of simply paying what is essentially freight charges. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Thanks Brian. I will have a couple of bags to check at or under 20kg along with a carry on and a laptop.
> 
> I will let everyone know what EVA is like once I land and get back home.
> 
> 
> Rick if you are over weight on your check in luggage as I was about 4 years ago (29 KILO) I actually found it cheaper on the return leg to Thailand to upgrade (at the airport) for their 'superior class' (Tourist with a few extra comforts) than pay excess baggage. If you do end up paying why not take the advantages of 'superior class' instead of simply paying what is essentially freight charges.


Thanks for that tip Brian. I will look into that benefit.

----------


## rickschoppers

My flight to Bangkok is day after tomorrow and it can't come quick enough. Flights were way too expensive round trip from Reno, Nevada to San Fran, so I was forced to rent a car and drive. Air travel in the US has reached an all time low. There are only a few large airlines left and they have cut out many of the smaller routes that do not make them enough money. So much for increasing competition between airlines.

Then there is the TSA debacle to face at SF. I now travel with no belt to hold up my pants since I would have to take it off at security. No water to drink, no toothpaste,  backless slip on shoes so I don't have to tie them when taking them through security. Never wear a hat anymore or a sweatshirt since they are asked be taken off by TSA. Have my driver's license in a separate folder since TSA wants to see it even though I have a passport in hand. 

Next we will be asked to strip naked and bend over. They already have the xray machines that can see how well hung you are. 

The terrorists have won in the US and we are only sheep in the herd.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Have my driver's license in a separate folder since TSA wants to see it even though I have a passport in hand.


Tell them you can't drive.

----------


## rickschoppers

TSA does not understand that. They have an average IQ of -34, so to explain anything to them is a waste of time. Sure glad TSA is nonexistent in Thailand.

----------


## Boon Mee

> TSA does not understand that. They have an average IQ of -34, so to explain anything to them is a waste of time. Sure glad TSA is nonexistent in Thailand.


Ahh the joy of traveling to and within the USA.

Fucking Police State it is... :yerman:

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes it is, but funny how most people just accept all the BS without giving some viable alternatives.

----------


## FailSafe

You'll be in BKK in time for the Motor Expo- it starts Friday (though the public might not be admitted until Saturday).

----------


## rickschoppers

Damn, maybe I will reschedule my flight. :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

I'm planning on going Monday or Tuesday.

----------


## rickschoppers

Let me see what I can do once I land in BKK. I have like 4 hours to waste before the flight to Udon. It might be tight for me since I am driving to Chiang Mai on Wednesday.

If I can't make it, I expect a thorough report on the Expo with lots of pics FailSafe. :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

If you're flying out of Don Muang to Udon then Impact is pretty close- it you're using Swampy four hours probably won't cut it, especially if there's traffic.

I'll take a lot of pics if I go- I'm looking forward to it- I just have to get a couple things done by tomorrow before I can confirm.

----------


## rickschoppers

Flying Thai Air out of Swampy, so probably wont make it. I look forward to your report. That would be a great thread.

----------


## rickschoppers

Since I didn't bother obtaining a visa from the Thai Consulate in the States, I came in on a 1 month stamp at the airport with the idea of going to Lao for a visa run. I just got back yesterday from what was an interesting trip. My wife and I went with my friend from the UK and his wife since he needed to obtain a visa as well. The original idea was to just obtain a Tourist Visa since both of us would be going back home in less than three months.

Our first hiccup was that they were late arriving at our house and we did not get to the Consulate until 12:30pm and they were finished for the day accepting paperwork. Since it was Thursday, that would mean we had to go back Friday. I know it would take two business days to obtain the visa, but also know there were ways to expedite things. When we spoke to a couple of individuals outside the Consulate, the price went from 8000 to 5000 baht and still too much, in my opinion.

When I reached the widow and gave the officer my application for a Tourist visa, he looked at my passport and saw all the previous "O" visas. He told me I could not get a tourist visa and would need to apply for a married visa instead. I had always thought you could apply for a Tourist visa even though you had previous "O" visas.

We then had to make a decision either to stay for 3 more nights and wait for our visa on Monday or drive back to the border to see how many days they would give us on entry. We were told by the Consulate that they would only do 2 weeks. When we arrived at the border, they actually gave us 30 days which was better, but I still need to go back to Lao or speak to immigration about an extension.

Bottom line for anyone going into Lao is to go Monday-Wednesday to avoid any hiccups that may force you to stay over the weekend. Applications for visas are only accepted in the morning and will be distributed the next working day unless you are willing to pay for expediting the process.

I am not sure how many times you can leave Thailand and come back in for a one month stamp. The officer saw that I has numerous "O" visas from before, but never said a word. This is one of the main headaches of living in Thailand and I know there are many threads already discussing the different entry points and how the regulations are all interpreted differently. 

Just be prepared and you will have no problem. I was not prepared and now have to figure out when I can go back to Lao after speaking with immigration in Udon to see what my options are.

----------


## rickschoppers

I am back in the US right now to visit my sister who is going thru chemo. My plan is to head back in a couple of months. I did see on the Thai Consulate website for Los Angeles that 1 year multiple entry visas are still listed. Tomorrow I will start putting the paperwork together and apply. No guarantee that I will get one, but I figure if it is still on the website, I can at least try.

As everyone knows, the visa challenge is something that has to be done and I can always go back to Laos and just get a new visa every 90 days without having to show any financial data. If anyone knows if things have changed in Laos, that would be good to know.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have booked my flight back to Thailand for August. I will be flying EVA air again (thanks Brian for the recommendation). It is just over $600 one way and will stop once in Taipei. Then it will be Thai Airways back to Udon.

One little wrinkle in my retirement plans. While in the US, I was offered a job in Guam. I did go ahead and sign the offer letter, but that really doesn't mean squat. If I decide I don't want to accept the position that starts in September, I will just tell them no thanks.

I already have two friends living and working in Guam. One is married to a Filipina and the other spends a lot of time on Samui. They both split a full time job and work 6 months apiece and then off for 6 months. It works well for them while mine is a full time position. Guam is one of those places not many think about going to. It is a US territory and English is the language spoken. Life is slow and laid back, which I like and the weather is almost the same as a beach resort in Thailand.

We will see how things go when I return home. Again, it remains to be seen whether I wind up in Guam as a detour to retirement in Thailand.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have already posted this on another thread, but thought it was relevant to this thread as well. It will be interesting to see if I get any responses from either.

"I just sent off my application to the Thai Consulate in Los Angeles for a  1 year, multiple entry, Non-Immigrant O visa. It was $200, but will be  worth it not to have to worry about any visas for a year. The grounds  were either being married to a Thai national or having a son who is also  a Thai national since I sent in all the paperwork for both. They can  choose what reason themselves.

I am not sure why I kept getting told there were no more 1 year,  multiple entry visas when the LA Consulate still lists this as an option  on their website. In about 2 weeks I should know if they are going to  approve the application. This is what I have done several times in the  past when coming from the States, but it seems once I am in Thailand,  nobody wants to give them anymore. 

Has anyone been successful in obtaining a 1 year, multiple entry,  Non-Immigrant O visa in the recent past? I keep reading that the UK has  stopped giving them as well."

----------


## FatOne

Hey Rick,
I haven't applied, but I checked the Thai consulate in Melbourne, Aust and they are definitely listed on there, strangely I couldn't find an application for a retirement visa?

----------


## rickschoppers

FO, I am reading where the 1 year visas are, in fact, available in ones homeland. It just seems they are not available locally.

I think all the apps are the same and only need to mark retirement box. Then you would need the necessary documentation requested like income, health check, etc. Take a look at the Thai Consulate Sydney website. They have a section on retirement visas.

----------


## FatOne

Thanks Ricks

----------


## rickschoppers

Since this thread is about retiring to Thailand, one of the most important parts is obtaining a retirement visa. Right now there is an interesting thread going on that started out as about overstays, but has now morphed into a mega thread about retirement visas. Here is the link:

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...-re-entry.html (All overstayers to be expelled and denied re-entry)

For anyone thinking about retiring to Thailand, it is a must read to show how confusing things can be. Poor Terry is so confused after over 550 comments, that he still doesn't really understand how to obtain a retirement visa.

Bottom line is that every immigration office has a different slant to the regulations and you just have to learn exactly what they want and give it to them. This can always change depending on the immigration officer as well, so good luck.

----------


## rickschoppers

Just for the record, I have never applied for a retirement visa since I am married to a Thai national and have a son by her. I am not saying everyone should get married to a Thai, only that the appropriate visa is the best way to stay in Thailand long term.

Personally, I think the married visa is easier to obtain but they are all subject to Thai immigration who can sometimes make things more difficult depending on where you obtain said visa.

----------


## rickschoppers

OK, I have made a final decision not to go and work in Guam. My gut tells me staying retired is the way to go and I hate to get caught up in the money trap again. It just seems no matter how much you make, the system has figured out how to take most of your disposable income. Fvck that!!

I have a house in Thailand that is almost finished. A loving Thai wife and son who I would miss, unless they were able to come with me. A couple of young Golden Retrievers, a nice Toyota Vigo that is paid for and a Toyota Yaris that is almost paid for. Life is good. What else could one ask for?

----------


## grasshopper

Coupla mia nois? Or dont you like to live dangerously? 555!

----------


## terry57

> Terry is so confused after over 550 comments, that he still doesn't really understand how to obtain a retirement visa.



The only section that was causing confusion was the area concerning the 800 K in the bank. 

All other areas where crystal clear. 

Tod had informed us earlier in the thread that Australians and US citizens did not need to have the 800 K in the bank but could just get a Stat from Their respective Embassy stating that they have funds to meet the requirements.

Others then came in and said that this is not correct and the 800 K was required.  :Confused: 

It was not until Tod posted up the Regulation that it became clear that he was indeed correct. 

Sorted now though.   :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Have my driver's license in a separate folder since TSA wants to see it even though I have a passport in hand. 
> 
> Next we will be asked to strip naked and bend over. They already have the xray machines that can see how well hung you are. 
> 
> The terrorists have won in the US and we are only sheep in the herd.


Fuck TSA agents, they are morons that couldn't meet the requirements to flip burgers at McDonalds, so they make them 'Security agents' (Apologies to the McDonalds employees for the comparison.)

True story:

I was returning to the USA and went through the preflight security check for my final flight segment at Chicago. A couple several persons up the line from me are questioned about photo ID. The lady pulls out her driver's license and the TSA prick starts shouting "This licenses has expired! I need a current photo ID! The lady starts crying and the TSA idiot pulls them over to the side where more agents converge. I give the guy behind me a WTF? look, he rolls his eyes and says "yeah, happens all the time now..."

The lady's appearance is not longer the same because her license has expired?

TSA employees, like many government employees, forget that they were hired to serve the public- and that the public doesn't owe them a job.

OK, bitch session over, 555!

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry is so confused after over 550 comments, that he still doesn't really understand how to obtain a retirement visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is this post of Tod's that you are referring to?  Is it in this thread or another?

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry is so confused after over 550 comments, that he still doesn't really understand how to obtain a retirement visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it is sorted now. It just goes to show that you can not trust anyone who thinks they know everything about visas, when in fact, they know nothing. There are a lot of twists and turns in Thailand and just as you think you have it figured out, they come up with another interpretation.

Terry, you are lucky to come from a country where all you have to show is an income letter from your consulate. It makes the 800k requirement much easier, no?

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
>  Have my driver's license in a separate folder since TSA wants to see it even though I have a passport in hand. 
> 
> Next we will be asked to strip naked and bend over. They already have the xray machines that can see how well hung you are. 
> 
> The terrorists have won in the US and we are only sheep in the herd.
> 
> ...


To top things off, congress has approved a tax increase to give the TSA more money. Go figure.

TSA security fee on airline tickets rises Monday

----------


## rickschoppers

Here's another wrinkle of retiring overseas that I was not aware of. It appears that if you are an American and have a foreign bank account that has EVER had a balance of more than $10,000US, at any time, you must report that account to the IRS.

I just found this out and it was verified by other members of TD. I have asked my accountant if there is any other information I need to know about handling my money overseas. As of yet, he had not responded.

----------


## Lancelot

> Here's another wrinkle of retiring overseas that I was not aware of. It appears that if you are an American and have a foreign bank account that has EVER had a balance of more than $10,000US, at any time, you must report that account to the IRS.
> 
> I just found this out and it was verified by other members of TD. I have asked my accountant if there is any other information I need to know about handling my money overseas. As of yet, he had not responded.


Unfortunately its all true. The Foreign Bank Accounting Reporting (FBAR) also requires US citizens to report if the total balance of several foreign bank accounts is greater than $10,000. Just one more reason to use the Income Verification letter to extend a Retirement Visa.

At least the reporting can now be done online...

BSA E-Filing System - Welcome to the BSA E-Filing System

----------


## Lancelot

Pity they didn't name the act 'FUBAR'

*Fucked up beyond all recognition*  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes Lance, I have yet to show any money in the bank for my visas. I guess from now on I will be putting all my money over $10K in my wife's bank account. I do not want to be targeted by the IRS for any reason.

----------


## Lancelot

> Yes Lance, I have yet to show any money in the bank for my visas. I guess from now on I will be putting all my money over $10K in my wife's bank account. I do not want to be targeted by the IRS for any reason.


You and me both.  Since I'm single I opened a Schwab Brokerage account. Schwab will rebate any ATM fees back to me, so my transaction costs have been 0

----------


## terry57

> Terry, you are lucky to come from a country where all you have to show is an income letter from your consulate. It makes the 800k requirement much easier, no?



Its not that it makes it easier. Nothing hard about transferring 800K into a Thai bank Account. 

For me it was always about the money I would lose by having it sit in Thailand when it can be making very good interest in my Super Account. 

Purely Economics my friend. 

So now I can leave it at home making 13 + %.   :spam2:

----------


## terry57

> Where is this post of Tod's that you are referring to?  Is it in this thread or another?



Its on the other thread, one of his last posts.

I had never seen the regulation before but there it is. 

Brilliant bit of info right there.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> Terry, you are lucky to come from a country where all you have to show is an income letter from your consulate. It makes the 800k requirement much easier, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that it makes it easier. Nothing hard about transferring 800K into a Thai bank Account. 
> ...


Exactly, 800k is not chump change, why 'loan' it to the locals for next to nothing?

Guys that have worked hard for their money, usually make their money work hard for them  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Exactly mate, 

That's why I could afford to retire comfortably at 56 while my dumb mates are still mired in dept and will die working. 

One must be savy with the money.

----------


## peterpan

The last time I applied for a  marrrige visa the women said "where is your divorce cert". I told her I was divorced 30 yrs ago, and despite the visa being granted for the last 20 yrs, with no problems, she wouldn't give it to me. 
Bitch, I found out later if I had greased her palm, it would have been OK.

----------


## Lancelot

^ a Brit buddy of mine is married to a Thai girl and of course he had the marriage visa for several years. In Pattaya he said every year Immigration asked for new photos, of him and his wife in front of their house, sitting on the sofa, in the kitchen, etc. After supplying all this crap, they would hold his application for 30 days before renewing his extension...

He finally had enough of Immigration's BS and stopped extending his visa based on marriage.  He still works part of the year back in the UK, so now he gets a 12 month multi entry O visa from the UK instead.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Smart guy. That is what I am doing. 

Prior, I would just go out every 90  days and apply for a 90 Non-Immigrant O visa on the basis of marriage from the Thai Consulate in Laos. No money needs to be shown. Only our marriage paperwork and I would always take the wife along. 

I did try for a tourist visa once and was refused because I had too many O visas in my passport.

Even with a 12 month multiple entry O visa I obtain in the US, I still have to leave and come back into Thailand for another 90 days. Again, no money shown. Just go into Laos for a day and then back across the border.

----------


## coolhandluke

> The last time I applied for a  marrrige visa the women said "where is your divorce cert". I told her I was divorced 30 yrs ago, and despite the visa being granted for the last 20 yrs, with no problems, she wouldn't give it to me. 
> Bitch, I found out later if I had greased her palm, it would have been OK.


Why would you tell them you had been married before?  :Confused:

----------


## Lancelot

> ^
> Smart guy. That is what I am doing. 
> 
> Prior, I would just go out every 90  days and apply for a 90 Non-Immigrant O visa on the basis of marriage from the Thai Consulate in Laos. No money needs to be shown. Only our marriage paperwork and I would always take the wife along. 
> 
> I did try for a tourist visa once and was refused because I had too many O visas in my passport.
> 
> Even with a 12 month multiple entry O visa I obtain in the US, I still have to leave and come back into Thailand for another 90 days. Again, no money shown. Just go into Laos for a day and then back across the border.


And the 90 day visa runs save you from making a 90 Day Address report  :Smile: 

Not a big deal, but personally speaking, the less I deal with Immigration the better  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Agreed.

----------


## toddaniels

Lancelot, that new photo every year of you and your thai wife standing in front of your address sign, sitting in the house, etc, is a pretty standard request. I think they've done it like that here in Bangkok a good while now.

AFAIK, every one who applies for a yearly extension of stay based on being married to a thai national has their extension go "under review" for 30 days. 

During that time a thai immigrations officer is supposed to come to your house and make sure you're really living where you say with who you say you're living with. However, I don't know a person in Bangkok on an extension of stay based on marriage who's had a visit by immigrations to really check on them. They just go back out after a month and get the extension stamped into their passport.   

As I posted in one of the other threads, if someone needs that "married to a thai" year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa (the one where you border bounce every 90 days) go to Savannakhet Lao. They now offer same day service and require NO proof of any financials..

----------


## rickschoppers

This sounds about right Tod. I only tried one time to get a marriage extension at Udon and the immigration officer wrote down about 7 things she wanted to see before granting it. Included in these 7 things were the pictures which I did not have at the time and had not heard of this requirement. 

Ultimately, I went to Laos and just obtained a 90 days O visa for 2000 baht. I may or may not go through the extension this next time depending on what they want. I guess I need to take some pics if I want to try.

Again, I don't mind doing what is needed as long as I can see a regulation for what is being asked and can be prepared. Where I get a little testy is when I am told what I need and then go back and am told I need even more pieces of paper. Just tell me what I need the first time and everything will be fine.

BTW, I am still waiting on my one year, multiple entry Non-Immigrant O visa to come from LA. Once I get it, I should be OK for another year.

----------


## rickschoppers

Tod, am I able to go to  Savannakhet Lao and obtain a marriage extension even though I live in Udon Thani? I just received my 1 year, multiple entry Non-Immigrant O visa on basis of marriage from Los Angeles in the mail today. I will be good until July 25, 2015 printed on the visa, so I am assuming I must wait until there is less than 30 days left on the visa to do the extension.

There seems to be a lot of worry about overstays according to other threads on this site, and I feel much better now that I have a legal, long-term visa. Of course I will have to exit the country every 90 days to obtain the new 90 day stamp, but that is a small price to pay compared to having to go to the Thai Consulate every time.

I am still wondering why Laos will not issue a 1 year in Vientiane with the same paperwork I sent to LA.

----------


## Frawley

How long did it take to get the O visa?  I'll be moving to Thailand within the next 6mos or so and expect to apply for this as well, but our move date isn't certain, so I want to delay application until the date becomes clearer.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## rickschoppers

Frawley, it took just over 10 working days at the Thai consulate in Los Angeles. I emailed them on the 10th working day for an update and they got back to me stating the visa had just been approved and was being mailed back the following morning. I really don't think you would ever see that happen over in SEA. 

Be sure to supply a USPS Express Mail self-addressed and stamped envelope when you apply and it will cut down on the mail time. I always us next day Express Mail for sending it as well. Each time I have obtained a visa from LA, they have gotten it back to me between 10-14 working days.

If I were you, I would apply 30 days prior to your flight date just to give yourself enough time in case they wanted another piece of paper.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have made an appointment again at the US Consulate in Chiang Mai to register the birth of my son and see if I can get him a US passport and SS card. The last time I tried, the Consulate was closed for renovation, so we just did some sightseeing. My fault really, but I did not see anything on their website about it being closed. I should have know when I was not able to make an appointment for the days I was there.

The paperwork required for everything is quite extensive, but I am pretty sure I have everything listed. I will still need to get our marriage certificate translated into English and some recent pictures of my son. They may or may not ask for a DNA test, but I am hoping I can show he is my son and that I have been around enough to qualify as the biological father. It will be up to the consulate at the time of the appointment.

Each time I have gone to the US Consulate in Chiang Mai they have been very helpful and obliging. This is the main reason I go there instead of Bangkok. I also don't mind being in Chiang Mai as much as Bangkok.

----------


## toddaniels

Different Thai Consulate/embassy different criteria, it's the same in the US, UK as it is in S/E Asia. 

As I have said until I'm sick of typing it; right now Savannakhet is the "soft touch place" for that multi-entry year long Non-Immigrant Type-O based on marriage to a thai national. NO financial requirements, minimal paperwork, and same day service! I think it costs 5000baht.

Don't panic about the "overstay threads", or about the rule changes to the "out/in" (border-bouncerx/runnerz) or people who live here on perpetual tourist visas. They do NOT apply to you..

You have a VALID visa, and are following the requirements of that visa by exiting/entering every 90 days.

Actually you could go apply for an in country yearly extension of stay at your local Thai Immigrations office as soon as you meet the requirements. However you'd lose ALL the time on that visa as it'd be canceled when they issue you a new "permission to stay until" stamp. 

Just ride out the 15 months, (make sure your last "run-4-the border" is BEFORE the date stamped on the visa itself which says "must be used by". That way you'll get your 15 months that most people get outta  multi entry Non-O's. When you have about 45 days left on that very last permission to stay until stamp go apply for a yearly extension of stay based on marriage to a Thai national.. You'll be fine. 

Good Luck,

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks Tod. It must seem that we are all thick when it comes to understanding the rules, but I assure you it is a little confusing due to all the different versions. I am sure you have a better grasp since you seem to be dealing with it a lot more than most.

Thanks Again

----------


## terry57

The great thing about Tods posts is one picks up that he really knows his shit up against many others who think they do.

Very helpful indeed.

----------


## toddaniels

Honestly guyz, I don't think ANYONE out there in internet land is thick where the fucked-up convoluted visa rules to this country are concerned. 

There is a TON of just plain wrong information out there! It is parroted over and over again until it becomes gospel as far as what people believe can be done. Factor in every Thai Embassy/Consulate in the world runs their dealy different as far as paperwork, criteria, etc, AND that inside the country at the different Immigration Zones it's the same and it's no wonder people get confused.  

That's why I always say, "in Bangkok" because that's where I know what's what..  

Ask away, really I don't mind.. I do apologize I write in such a snarky, cynical, acerbic sometimes condescending style. I speak just like I write and it's something I've struggled with my whole life! 

I always tell people once I really get really wicked good at speaking Thai I'm gonna make a t-shirt that says; 
"Asshole, now available in English AND Thai!".

Good Luck

----------


## rickschoppers

I don't worry about how it is worded, as long as it is good information. Why do you think the immigration offices are all so different? Do they not answer to the same superior being and talk to each other, or is it all a game?

----------


## terry57

^ ^

I was surprised when discussing the Retirement Visa that no person realized that for an Australian or American citizen that the Stat Dec at the Embassy would suffice for proof of funds. 

Many tuned in guys on this forum yet this point was not widely known. 

That point confused many people who maintained one needed the 800 K in the bank.

It was not until you posted up the the Relevant information from " Immigration " that it become crystal clear. 

Helped me out heaps, I did not know that.

Thanks again. 

Saved me a shit load of money as well because my money can stay parked at home making good interest.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Directed at Tod, I am sure. I always knew the 800K could be shown with a letter from the US embassy since the 400K for being married to a Thai national could be shown the same way. I have had such a letter from the US embassy for years and have used it on several occasions. It would be interesting to see how many could actually prove this amount if ever asked.

----------


## terry57

^
This week I went down to the Australian embassy to sort out the Stat Dec info. 

First question. =

I am applying for a Retirement visa.  Can I fill out a Stat dec declaring proof of funds. ?

Answer =  Yes.

Second question  =

Do I need to show you I actually have the said funds Available. ?  

Answer = 

No,  you do not but we are not sure if Immigration will accept the Stat Dec. 


Tod tells us they will, I'll go with what he say's.

----------


## terry57

> It would be interesting to see how many could actually prove this amount if ever asked.


This is exactly why I was very surprised Thai Immigration would accept the Stat dec.

Any old tosser could write any old dross on it.  :Confused: 

Don't understand their rational with that one but I'm loving it.  :Smile:

----------


## Evilbaz

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
>  It would be interesting to see how many could actually prove this amount if ever asked.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I was very surprised Thai Immigration would except the Stat dec.
> 
> ...



It's very simple Tezza - they are witnessing you signing a Statement you declared to be true.

Here's the fine print - if you did this in an overseas Australian Consulate or Embassy you are considered to be swearing that Stat Dec on Australian territory.

If it is untrue - you are committing Fraud under Australian Federal Law.

As posted previously some Immi offices now require you to provide proof of income to back up the Stat Dec - I suspect all soon.

It is not up to the Embassy/Consulate to prove your Statement is true - if required it is up to you to do so.

----------


## terry57

^

Tod tells us Thai Immigration accept the Stat Dec at the moment so I'll go with this.

But as you have pointed out, this is now and they could require to see actual proof of funds in the future.

Not too long down the track I suppose given the shake up. 

Jesus, hope they don't do it before the end of the friggin Year.   :Confused: 

Would not at all be surprised though.

----------


## rickschoppers

I make sure that everything I put down on immigration forms is fact. I would hate to see my visa yanked because of trying to "fool" anyone. Not to say this is never done by others, but is it really worth it?

Yes, you could swear to any amount of money and not be asked to prove it at your Consulate, but why risk it unless you just don't have the money to live in Thailand?

I would think at some point, proof of income will be required. You can always just come across the border in the US with nothing and you would probably receive amnesty at some point as is happening right now.

----------


## Frawley

> Frawley, it took just over 10 working days at the Thai consulate in Los Angeles. I emailed them on the 10th working day for an update and they got back to me stating the visa had just been approved and was being mailed back the following morning. I really don't think you would ever see that happen over in SEA. 
> 
> Be sure to supply a USPS Express Mail self-addressed and stamped envelope when you apply and it will cut down on the mail time. I always us next day Express Mail for sending it as well. Each time I have obtained a visa from LA, they have gotten it back to me between 10-14 working days.
> 
> If I were you, I would apply 30 days prior to your flight date just to give yourself enough time in case they wanted another piece of paper.


Thank you for your kind response.  The nearest consulate to us is just a 3hr drive, so the 30-day timeframe is vetry workable.  Very good to know.

----------


## terry57

> Yes, you could swear to any amount of money and not be asked to prove it at your Consulate, but why risk it unless you just don't have the money to live in Thailand?



The simple answer is,

I feel I'm risking nothing, Tod has told us he has done this multiple times and has never had a problem using an Australian or US citizen.

The dude works in the game, also his posts are rock solid so I have no reason to believe he's talking things up.

Onto top of that a few other posters have come on board and confirmed they also do this.

----------


## Evilbaz

Proof of funds to back a Consulate/Embassy letter of Income (not deposit Rick), regardless of Nationality (but particularly U.S. and Australian citizens - I've seen the application file) has been required in PHUKET since at least December 2013 - my personal experience.

So Tezza - stick with Tod - don't try here if you want to try any "creative accounting".  BTW it has to be *Income* - not Capital Gains (the Yanks have flogged that one to death!)

----------


## rickschoppers

Not sure I ever said deposit. Income, according to how I understand it, can be a deposit alone, a combination of bank deposit and proof of monthly income, or income alone. This topic has been discussed extensively and somehow people think it is money in the bank. I use my Social Security proof off earnings whenever I am asked to prove my monthly income. There are times I have little or nothing in my Thai bank account.

----------


## rickschoppers

Now I am back inThailand with a 1 year multiple entry O visa and the first stamp for 90 days ends the end of November. At that time I will just take a quick trip over to Laos which is only about 50 kms from my house, to obtain another 90 day stamp. No trips to a Thai embassy for about 15 months as long as I watch the stamp dates.

Next week I will be flying over to CM to pick up my sons US passport and certificate of birth abroad. He is now considered a US citizen and will have dual citizenship until he is 18 when he will have to declare which country he wants to claim as his homeland. While I was at the US embassy, I also applied for his Social Security card which will give him access to survivor benefits if I were to croak before he turns 18.

Next, I will be applying for a SS card for my Thai wife. She would also be entitled to survivor benefits as long as my son is under 16,and then again when she turns 50 until she dies. I am not fond of thinking about these things but it has to be done so that they can receive financial assistance once I am dust.

----------


## can123

Why aren't you just applying for an extension of the visa in Thailand. You would then only have to report to an immigration office instead of leaving the country. Surely, the extension has to be more convenient and cheaper ?

----------


## Mr Earl

> Next week I will be flying over to CM to pick up my sons US passport and certificate of birth abroad. He is now considered a US citizen and will have dual citizenship until he is 18 when he will have to declare which country he wants to claim as his homeland.


Actually as far as the USA immigration goes this is no longer the case, he can continue to maintain dual national status after 18. Not sure what the Thai rules are, probably the same.
My two kids born in Mexico retain both nationalities.
US Dual Citizenship

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I will be flying over to CM to pick up my sons US passport and certificate of birth abroad. He is now considered a US citizen and will have dual citizenship until he is 18 when he will have to declare which country he wants to claim as his homeland.
> 
> 
> Actually as far as the USA immigration goes this is no longer the case, he can continue to maintain dual national status after 18. Not sure what the Thai rules are, probably the same.
> My two kids born in Mexico retain both nationalities.
> US Dual Citizenship


Got a dual Thai-USA citizen into the shipyard this past February and based on security clearance requirements they forced him to choose. Poor sap whined for weeks after his thai passport was cut up in front of him ...  :rofl:

----------


## cisco999

> ^
> 
> Tod tells us Thai Immigration accept the Stat Dec at the moment so I'll go with this.
> 
> But as you have pointed out, this is now and they could require to see actual proof of funds in the future.
> 
> Not too long down the track I suppose given the shake up. 
> 
> Jesus, hope they don't do it before the end of the friggin Year.  
> ...





I've never gotten a clear answer as  to how long the validity of the Stat Dec   is.(Income Verification Letter for USA)   I just read on the Udonmap forum a person posted a six month validity but I was told by my local immigration office it has a one week validity.   My closest  consulate thought it was good for 30 days.  


Anyone know the answer?

----------


## Mr Earl

^^I reckon he could always get another Thai passport if he leaves that job. 
Just destroying his passport doesn't necessarily mean he gave up his Thai birthrights.

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^^I reckon he could always get another Thai passport if he leaves that job. 
> Just destroying his passport doesn't necessarily mean he gave up his Thai birthrights.


Yeah, reminded him he still had the Thai national ID card and could use it to get a Thai passport again someday. 

He won't be giving up that job till he's eligible to retire.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Why aren't you just applying for an extension of the visa in Thailand. You would then only have to report to an immigration office instead of leaving the country. Surely, the extension has to be more convenient and cheaper ?


Why would I apply for an extension when the original visa is still good for over a year? My only expense is driving the 50km up to the Laotian border and then re-entering with another 90 day stamp. Yes there is the Laos visa to pay for, but no trips to the Thai embassy.

Personally, I would prefer to file for an extension only when the original visa is used up. Hate to throw away the 200 dollars I paid. If I have to go home for any reason, I will just obtain another 1 year visa in LA. Much easier than talking to Thai immigration. If I do not go back, I will just file for an extension at3 that time.

As or changes in holding two passports until the age of 18, I was going by the US Immigration regs. If they have changed, please post the new ones. Thanks

----------


## rickschoppers

> Why aren't you just applying for an extension of the visa in Thailand. You would then only have to report to an immigration office instead of leaving the country. Surely, the extension has to be more convenient and cheaper ?


Why would I apply for an extension when the original visa is still good for over a year? My only expense is driving the 50km up to the Laotian border and then re-entering with another 90 day stamp. Yes there is the Laos visa to pay for, but no trips to the Thai embassy.

Personally, I would prefer to file for an extension only when the original visa is used up. Hate to throw away the 200 dollars I paid. If I have to go home for any reason, I will just obtain another 1 year visa in LA. Much easier than talking to Thai immigration. If I do not go back, I will just file for an extension at that time.

As or changes in holding two passports until the age of 18, I was going by the US Immigration regs. If they have changed, please post the new ones. Thanks

----------


## can123

> Why would I apply for an extension when the original visa is still good for over a year?


If you do not apply for the extension, you will become trapped in a cycle of applying for a new visa every year and have to leave the country to do it. Also, you will have to leave the country instead of just reporting to an immigration office. There might come a time when your health make the prospect of visa runs very unattractive. Certainly, I have decided that I am going to do all I can to avoid going to Laos every three months.

----------


## rickschoppers

I understand what you are saying, and would like to have the situation of not leaving the country. My plan is again to use the 1 year visa and then if it looks like I will not need to take a trip back to the US, I would then apply for an extension before the visa runs out.

Since I have a 92 year old mother and a sister who is going thru chemo back in the US, I do not know,at this time, whether a trip back will be needed or not, but I need to leave that option open. If I do not need to go back, I will apply for an extension to stay.

Everyones situation is a little different and mine is not cut and dry. Would I prefer to have a situation where I do not have to leave the country and just report in every 90 days? Of course. But for now the visa I have is just fine and gives me the flexability I need.

----------


## rickschoppers

I haven't posted on this thread for awhile, so I thought I would give a quick update. Here it is 2018, about four years after my last post and I  still have never had to apply for a visa extension. I have made a trip back to the US every summer and just obtained a new Multiple Entry Non-Immigrant O visa from Los Angeles. I hand carried the application to the Thai Consulate and picked up my passport the next afternoon. The process has been very easy and quick. This year I may have to apply for an extension since I don't plan on going back to the US until 2019. I am not looking forward to it, but will just have to bite the bullet. Does anyone know if anything has changed over the past four years for obtaining an extension based on being married to a Thai national? Any new regs that I need to be aware of?

----------


## bobo746

First time i've seen this thread,some good advice & ideas.
Good on you mate looks like the plan came together. :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

Welcome back. I hope all is well with your family in America.

Which Immigration office will you be dealing with for your 90-day address updates and extension next year based on marriage ?

----------


## HuangLao

> Welcome back. I hope all is well with your family in America.
> 
> Which Immigration office will you be dealing with for your 90-day address updates and extension next year based on marriage ?


That might be the most important inquiry for the obvious reason that all locales have special manner and cliques.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Welcome back rick. thought you'd carked it.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks everyone, the family is doing fine and all is good right now. I was just taking a break. I will be dealing with the immigration office in Udon Thani, but I may try what Tod suggested in an earlier post, if they are still a soft touch.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Lancelot, that new photo every year of you and your thai wife standing in front of your address sign, sitting in the house, etc, is a pretty standard request. I think they've done it like that here in Bangkok a good while now.
> 
> AFAIK, every one who applies for a yearly extension of stay based on being married to a thai national has their extension go "under review" for 30 days. 
> 
> During that time a thai immigrations officer is supposed to come to your house and make sure you're really living where you say with who you say you're living with. However, I don't know a person in Bangkok on an extension of stay based on marriage who's had a visit by immigrations to really check on them. They just go back out after a month and get the extension stamped into their passport.   
> 
> As I posted in one of the other threads, if someone needs that "married to a thai" year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa (the one where you border bounce every 90 days) go to Savannakhet Lao. They now offer same day service and require NO proof of any financials..



Is this still the case Tod?

----------


## Norton

What changwat do you plan on living? As you may know, rules change from office to office.

----------


## HuangLao

> What changwat do you plan on living? As you may know, rules change from office to office.


Quite so...

----------


## Gazza

> Is this still the case Tod?


Went there on Feb 14th for a non-imm 'O'. Everything still the same but better in a way.
I arrived there just after opening time and nearly shit a brick. It looked closed and deserted as there was no long queues as usual
and no-one else coming or going. I'd already checked for Thai and Lao holidays and wondered why they'd be closed.

It was a big relief when I entered and saw 2 guys at the window handing in their documents. I handed in mine and got a ticket numbered 006.
Picked up PP and visa the next day.
No Khmers, Loa, Burmese or Phillies anywhere in sight.

Handed in:
Photocopy of Passport photo page
2 photos
Copy of Marriage Certificate.
Copy of house registration.
Photocopy of wife's ID card.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thank you for the information Gazza. It sounds easier than an extension here in Udon. Fewer hoops and less BS.

----------

